# Smoke & Aces



## Smoke & Aces (Sep 12, 2007)

We're back.


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Smoke & Aces said:


> We're back.


Well then, welcome back from wherever you've been! :biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Well then get to bombing!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I know who you are. let the destruction begin


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

bow-chica-bowwow


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

WHO?:lol:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh: Here we go again!


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

meh...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Who?????????????????


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Im lost.... welcome back?


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

wasn't that the name of a movie with Jeremy Piven in it?

oh wait, that was Smokin' Aces.

well, Welcome back S&A, dont know where you've been but we know where you are now.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

story please? and welcome back


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Smoke and Who:roflmao:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Fishhound said:


> meh...


:lol::lol:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm with LK....WHO?????


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Smokey Pants? Back? Hmm...


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Smokey Pants? Back? Hmm...


HMMMmmmmmm......iinteresting


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

MaduroSmoke said:


> story please? and welcome back


Not all that much to tell.

Edit to add, I guess Spanky & the gang will show up next.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Time for all of us to take extra care when opening the mailbox. Get the popcorn ready, this is gonna be good!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

For some of the Noobs:

Smoke & Aces is a secret society of consisting of one, or more, BOTL's (No one really knows) that have taken an oath to reign destruction on mailboxes across the world. Much like the Mason's, alot of wild rumors have gone around about strange rites of passage, witchcraft, magic and even animal sacrifice. I for one, do not believe the latter. Highly trained like the Ninja's of ancient Japan they strike without warning and show no mercy. Silent and deadly! One thing is for sure...................it's time to HIDE!!!!!!!!!!! If you can


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Animal Sacrifice?

i sure hope that i dont ever open up my mailbox and find a dead squirrel (although i do see them in the street every now and then).

looks like its time to lock up and board up then if thats the case.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

This is the first I heard of them...Welcome Back?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I am going into hiding!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh crap...........


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

cybervee said:


> Oh crap...........


It's probably Charles & Lew joining forces!


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

hahahaha to seths comment thats great

oooh shoot runnnn

dont kill me im just a newbie

plus ill eat your little secret society up buddy :wazzapp: :mumbles:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought these jokers were gone. I agree with Fishhound - where's Spanky and the gang???

We'll see...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay then, welcome back S & A.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

deuce said:


> WHO?:lol:


that is their second try at a name. they use to be smoke and sausage. they claim to be a bombing crew.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> that is their second try at a name. they use to be smoke and sausage. they claim to be a bombing crew.


:roflmao::roflmao: That is good!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

YAWN! I thought something was supposed to happen!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

kinda wondered about that... oh well...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a feeling something is about to go down...


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

All talk, no action (or at least no proof of action).


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Good. We need someone to whoop some tail around here.


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

There's very little that scares me, and this ain't it!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I thought you guys were back?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

like I sais Smoke and mirrors 

try Dicken's Cider


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> All talk, no action (or at least no proof of action).


Let me tell you....there has been some action!! Smoke and Aces hit me...why?, I don't know but it was a mighty blow! Proof will be up tonight as soon as I rummage around and find the camera. I'll have to get the Zoom lens out to capture the size of this 25 cigar bomb.

I have no idea why these guys / this guy targeted me. A guy can't even keep his head down around this place.

The body count and damage assessment from this delivery will be up tonight.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> I thought you guys were back?


?????????


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't know who you are but you got some big shoes to fill after the carnage that's been going down here. I'm putting a little contest on to win my hand made humi. Make sure your victims post their bombs in the thread. If you want to win, you got some catchin up to do. Welcome back.:whoohoo:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Well I am not going to upset anyone so I will say welcome back.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> Let me tell you....there has been some action!! Smoke and Aces hit me...why?, I don't know but it was a mighty blow! Proof will be up tonight as soon as I rummage around and find the camera. I'll have to get the Zoom lens out to capture the size of this 25 cigar bomb.
> 
> I have no idea why these guys / this guy targeted me. A guy can't even keep his head down around this place.
> 
> The body count and damage assessment from this delivery will be up tonight.


what state was the package sent from???


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

smokinj said:


> what state was the package sent from???


Sounds like a state of destruction....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I saw another Thread where someone received a package form the Spanky & The Gang pirates---I said then I saw them before and when they come out from hiding they come out in force--so my guess would be this may be the start of their latest mission--Maybe I can see them on TV at 10---


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> Sounds like a state of destruction....


That's funny!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Still new to this site, but a 25 cigar bomb is nuts!!!

Well done S & A


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Where's pics of thew damage?


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

smokinj said:


> what state was the package sent from???


David, when they hit me yesterday, everything was removed from the box. I didn't even think to look at the barcoded label. Damn, and I threw the thing away already. Oh well. We will catch 'em sooner or later.


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have no idea who you are but welcome anyways


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

has there been any destruction yet !! i await to see the damage


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bunch of amateurs--BAAAAAAAA


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Right now, all smoke.....no aces. DOGH:brick:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

This may be a clue--from 4/07



rmrdaddy said:


> I deem us "Smoke & Aces"..
> 
> what say ye??


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I got whacked. Thank you very much for the destruction of my office!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

smokinj said:


> what state was the package sent from???


VA. More specifically, Norfolk.

I've got my ideas.....


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $HIT!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thats getting to close for me---someone needs to find out who these guys are in my back yard--any ideas?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> VA. More specifically, Norfolk.
> 
> I've got my ideas.....


What was the addy Ron?


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

no kidding... too close for comfort for me too!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

A little more evidence identified in the search for these villains. The newspaper used to cushion this bomb is The Virginian Pilot from the Hampton Road, VA area.

The destruction created by these criminals can be seen here http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=424276#post424276

They hit me hard but I'm not down for the count.....I'm lookin' and searchin'. I may not find you today and it might not be tomorrow, but justice will be served!

Thanks for blowin' up my storage and for all the great smokes.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> no kidding... too close for comfort for me too!


I see they tried implicating you too TJ--eep:

Someone is pulling a fast one--:bolt:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

GolfNut said:


> It's probably Charles & Lew joining forces!


Sorry Mr. Nut. Smoke and Aces were around long before Charles and lew were even thinking of joining CL. But some of us know the true identity of S&A.


----------

